# Structural depth for civil PE



## Phatso86 (Apr 1, 2011)

For the past two months i have done nothing but read and work on the practice problems with CERM by Lindeburg (currently i am unemployed).

I have taken the morning practiceexam and did pretty good...

I tried an afternoon exam for structures and got perhaps 10% right

I was using the CERM &amp; the SERM by Alan Williams, and a lot of the matrial was no where to be found

Did anyone else havd the same problem that i am having , or are there any tips thzt would be useful?

I have less than a week before the PE and i ffeel like im doing something wrong with the afternoon portion

Thanks


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 1, 2011)

Phatso86 said:


> For the past two months i have done nothing but read and work on the practice problems with CERM by Lindeburg (currently i am unemployed).
> I have taken the morning practiceexam and did pretty good...
> 
> I tried an afternoon exam for structures and got perhaps 10% right
> ...



I found that the afternoon section for Structural utilized the CERM about 5% of the problems. The rest were pulled directly from my primary code references. I didn't plan to rely on the CERM for the afternoon, never had the SERM to review.

Good luck on the exam, make sure all of your references are tabbed for quick use.


----------



## Phatso86 (Apr 1, 2011)

blybrook PE said:


> Phatso86 said:
> 
> 
> > For the past two months i have done nothing but read and work on the practice problems with CERM by Lindeburg (currently i am unemployed).
> ...


What books were you able to bring? I have many books from college and grad school that may be useful, but having to buy the icc, ibc, aci, asshto, asce, etc. For this test doesnt seem to make a whole lot of sense


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 2, 2011)

Phatso86 said:


> What books were you able to bring? I have many books from college and grad school that may be useful, but having to buy the icc, ibc, aci, asshto, asce, etc. For this test doesnt seem to make a whole lot of sense


I brought in three of my text books, 2 on steel, one on fluids; all of the applicable code books that I could borrow from work, and the CERM. I wish I had the AASHTO design manual, but found that I won't have to take it again, so haven't bothered to track one down.

I had 90% of the code books referenced in the practice manuals; all tabbed and ready to go. Utilized 75% of what I brought.


----------

